# Post your all-time best shots (limit of 5)



## Peeb (Nov 27, 2019)

Do you have a select few that you are most proud of?  Share! Here are a few of mine:
1.  Best wildlife shot



Resolutely, the strider pressed into the North wind by Peeb OK, on Flickr

2. Best astrophotography self-portrait



Gazing upon the milky way by Peeb OK, on Flickr

3. Best sunrise shot



Fog thru the grass by Peeb OK, on Flickr

4.  Best pet shot



Riley- age: 7 weeks by Peeb OK, on Flickr

5. Best vintage film shot (circa 1979)



Philmont Scout Ranch 1979 by Peeb OK, on Flickr


OK- now your turn!


----------



## zombiesniper (Nov 27, 2019)

Great set.
I'm going to resist posting 5 wildlife images as that would be too easy.

My best:

Wildlife.



Looking back by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Sunset.



Fire in the sky by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Landscape.



mountain by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Cityscape



Torontobw by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Abstract/creative.



Mini galaxy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Peeb (Nov 27, 2019)

@zombiesniper  Awesome!  Well done.


----------



## Photo Lady (Nov 27, 2019)

View attachment 182941


----------



## Peeb (Nov 27, 2019)

@Photo Lady - that shot with the hat kills me.  Love it!


----------



## zombiesniper (Nov 27, 2019)

Great set.

This thread is going to end up with a heck of a collection of images.


----------



## gk fotografie (Nov 28, 2019)

View attachment 182955

View attachment 182956

View attachment 182957

View attachment 182958

View attachment 182959


----------



## Photo Lady (Nov 28, 2019)

Peeb said:


> @Photo Lady - that shot with the hat kills me.  Love it!


Thanks... he is a good actor!


----------



## snowbear (Nov 28, 2019)

Not the top five.  Some are favorites due to the subject.




Cider House by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr




Boogie by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr




Self Portrait by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr




Uncle James and Jazzy by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr





830's ALS by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 28, 2019)

Great thread idea Peeb!
I’m going to have to reserve the right to change my mind on some of these as it was hard to narrow it down.  




Untitled by SharonCat..., on Flickr





Untitled by SharonCat..., on Flickr




Let it rain by SharonCat..., on Flickr





Untitled by SharonCat..., on Flickr





Untitled by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## snowbear (Nov 28, 2019)

I really like #3, Sharon.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Nov 28, 2019)

All truly great images.


----------



## weepete (Nov 28, 2019)

My top 5:




Stag by wee_pete, on Flickr. A chance encounter and the shot that got me taking photography seriously and making a concerted effort to improve. Took me years to feel that I could produce shots of a similar quality but remains up there.




The Beach V2 by wee_pete, on Flickr. Taken on Vattersay. Back then I hadn't heard of Peter Lik, but I'd obviously seen beyond paridise and unconsiously produced my own version.




Achmelvich Back Bay Panorama 1 by wee_pete, on Flickr. Shot on my Mum's 70th birthday weekend so it's a bit special anyway, but all the elements just came together for this one. It's been printed big, and hangs in my Mum's kitchen.




The Needle on The Cobbler by wee_pete, on Flickr. Two of my best friends and I hiked to the top, I insisted on lugging all my landscape gear and I'm glad I did. It was hard work and a great laugh with some superb scenery.




The Lone Tree by wee_pete, on Flickr. Special in more ways than one, partly because it was my 3rd attempt to get this shot but also great because my Dad (who's also into his photography) came with me and we had a wee photoshoot together.


----------



## PJM (Nov 28, 2019)

SquarePeg said:


> Untitled by SharonCat..., on Flickr



I really like #2 there.


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 28, 2019)

snowbear said:


> I really like #3, Sharon.



Thanks!  I will tell you a funny story about that one.  I was laying in the ground on the edge of the parking lot of our local pond trying to compose the flowers with the setting sun behind them when suddenly the sprinklers came on!  I kept shooting until I got the shot then scrambled awkwardly out of range of the sprinklers.  I heard laughing.  There were people in the adjacent dog park who thought the whole thing was hilarious!


----------



## MSnowy (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Peeb (Nov 28, 2019)

Was hoping that this thread would turn into something wonderful.... and it IS!!    Keep 'em coming!


----------



## limr (Nov 29, 2019)

Not sure about Top 5, but certainly some of my favorites. It was hard to narrow down, but I decided on the ones that weren't just visually pleasing to me, but which had some personal significance or story to them.

1.



Chairv2 by limrodrigues, on Flickr

2.



Day 17 - Bayeux cafe and street by limrodrigues, on Flickr

3.



Bah Ram Ewe by limrodrigues, on Flickr

4.



Day 253 - Martini by limrodrigues, on Flickr

5. 



The Third Cat by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## zombiesniper (Nov 29, 2019)

This is turning into the TPF photo gallery. 

A great resource for someone that wants to see who to ask for each type of photography. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 19, 2019)

These aren't my all time favorites, but are some of my 2019 favorites:

1 Resonator Bokeh


 
2 Fuzzy


 
3 You Talkin' To Me??


 
4 Hummer


 
5 Mantis


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Dec 19, 2019)

The bar has been set so high by all the entries so far, I doubt I'll be posting mine.  But still great to be a lurker watching this thread.


----------



## Peeb (Dec 19, 2019)

@Dean_Gretsch Love the POV on the puffy seed head shot.

Nice guitar shot too!


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 19, 2019)

Tropicalmemories said:


> The bar has been set so high by all the entries so far, I doubt I'll be posting mine.  But still great to be a lurker watching this thread.


your photos are beautiful!


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 20, 2019)

Tropicalmemories said:


> The bar has been set so high by all the entries so far, I doubt I'll be posting mine.  But still great to be a lurker watching this thread.



We’re always our worst critic. 
I think you have some wonderful images. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manaheim (Dec 24, 2019)

Wow some of these are stunning.


----------



## manaheim (Dec 24, 2019)

Little hard to pick 5, but these stand out.

1. Rosebud





2. Zakim Bridge (from the side of a helicopter at a crazy pitch)





3.  Legal Studies





4. Smokey Tunnel Breakdown





5. My last wedding shoot...


----------

